# Do you bathe your goats?



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

I want to give my does a bath :greengrin: I did give our buckling a bath. It went alright, it was a little bit of a rodeo in the beginning but he calmed down and enjoyed it once he realized it would not kill him. But he is only 75# vs the does whom are all 130 to 150#'s. Should I????? I dont think any of them have ever had a bath :laugh:


----------



## Bellafire Farm (Jan 5, 2010)

We definitely bath the market goats (Boer goats) before we clip them & to keep them clean & stain free for Fair... so I don't see why you couldn't??? Your right about the Rodeo part though! LOL!


----------



## TheMixedBag (Oct 16, 2010)

I just gave everyone a bath and clipping yesterday, just because I could (Ok, well my buck needed it, he was HORRIBLY dirty). Not much of a rodeo, either. Of course, I bathe them right by a bunch of stuff to graze on, so once they get over the initial "uh-uh", they settle down and start grazing while I get to work.


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

Yes! I could put a big ole bucket of alfalfa there, keep the others in the pen (until it is their turn) and let their little mouths water!!! HAHA!

ok I am gonna do it-the girls are just dirty from never being washed before--I am thinking they are settled in enough and trust us enough now that it should not totally freak them out. Bless their little hearts-it will do their skin good!

Do you all use sprayers on your hoses or just let the regular hose water rinse them? I used a medium strength sprayer on Titan (power washed his little butt-lol!)


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

If you got the water warm they might like it a bit better....


----------



## comingsummers (May 6, 2010)

Not to hijack the thread, but I have been wondering how everybody accomplishes bathing their goats? I assume you don't bring them inside and put them in the tub like a dog, right. I'm thinking of connecting all my hoses and turn the water on so it gets warn in the sun. Then just get them wet with the hose, use a bucket of soapy water to scub, and rinse with the hose. Does this sound about right? My girls sure could use it... 
Thanks!


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

comingsummers I guess it would depend on the size of your goat if you could wash it inside or not. Mine are boers and my baby is 75lbs so I bathed him at our barn. I have running water out there. It sounds like you have access to an outdoor hose so I would wait for a nice warm, sunny day and then put the goat on a lead with a halter and walk it to your hose. Have someone to help you especially the first time. My buckling bucked around like a rodeo horse and then he calmed down a bit but I still got tumbled about in the mud and I certainly needed a bath when he was all clean! LOL!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I recently bathed my girls when we finally got a warm day.. I used a bucket of warm water, dog shampoo, and then the garden hose to rinse them. Oh, I also used apple cider vinegar as a rinse. I use that myself... so I figured it couldn't hurt! (they get it in their drinking water too) I hooked them to a leash and stood on the leash while I washed them.. They didn't like it ... I also used a towel so they would get dry faster. They sure smelled and felt alot better!


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

yes, when we bathed Titan I rubbed him all over with a big fluffy towel and we wrapped it around him-he LOVED that part (no bleating what so ever-lol!)


----------



## wallaces3rd (Mar 27, 2014)

*bathing...*

I just brought home 2...6wk old weathers and a 6yr old ND buck who was being retired from breeding. He stinks like something I've never smelled before !!  was thinking about taking him to the indoor dog wash attached to the carwash down the road.....wondering if I'd be allowed...if there would be some kind of ordinance or stupid rule against it because its in the city ????


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

Wallaces3rd, you could always phone and ask...my only concern would be whether there would be dogs there at the same time--things could go wrong, then.


----------



## Buckleberry Woods Farm (Dec 20, 2013)

I bathe my goats once the days are warm and sunny. I like to wash the winter grunge off of them. My doe gets very dirty over the winter and so it is nice to see the white of her coat again :wink: I tether them and then got to it. One of my wethers stands up on his hind feet and "dances" while I wet him down with the hose. My doe scoots her bum down as low as she can get it when I shampoo her. They all get a towel dry after and are released back into the paddock where they go crazy and run all over the place. Reminds me of my dogs after a bath :laugh:


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Just take em in the shower with you!


----------

